
The Strong Museum receives donation of Ralph Baer materials - vo2maxer
https://www.museumofplay.org/press/releases/2020/05/5977-the-strong-receives-donation-of-ralph-baer-materials
======
TKnab
As a Rochester native and current resident, this is really great. If you're
ever in the Finger Lakes region, the Strong Museum is absolutely worth
visiting whether you have kids or not for the Toy and Video Game Halls of
Fame.

~~~
legerdemain
I grew up in Rochester until I left for college, and I still have family
there. Of all the cultural offerings in the city, the Strong has always made
the least amount of sense to us as a place to visit.

At various times, they've displayed a Sesame Street play environment, a
Wegmans supermarket play environment, some Kinect-like projection stuff when
that was in vogue, some arcade cabinets with pivotal games, and a greenhouse
with live butterflies. They also have some collections on display in a quiet
environment, such as a large collection of creepy, disintegrating American
dolls through the ages.

The Strong is an important center of scholarship and has any number of
culturally important artifacts in its collection, but who really has fun
visiting it, other than play groups of young children visiting the pretend
supermarket?

~~~
mcphage
> At various times, they've displayed a Sesame Street play environment, a
> Wegmans supermarket play environment, some Kinect-like projection stuff when
> that was in vogue, some arcade cabinets with pivotal games, and a greenhouse
> with live butterflies.

Those are all part of their permanent exhibits.

